
Gest: Redesigning Human-Computer Interaction - fictivmade
http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/gest-redesigning-human-computer-interaction
======
funkedelic_bob
Having used the Oculus many times and slapping haphazardly around my desk for
my keyboard and mouse, this looks like a promising step towards VR controls.
And, as always, seeing a gif of prototypes from beginning to production is
amazing to see for the progression of a product.

I'm curious why they went with half-ring finger mounts opposed to slipping the
finger through an adjustable full ring.

